# ASX Sharemarket Game 2006



## Mouse (31 January 2006)

Hi,

I've just registered to play the ASX sharemarket game, and thought I'd ask to see if anyone else is going to play?

The website is http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/games/index.htm for anyone who is interested.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## nizar (31 January 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've just registered to play the ASX sharemarket game, and thought I'd ask to see if anyone else is going to play?
> 
> ...




yeh ill probably play...

last time was interesting, the october correction utterly destroyed me though...

hoping 2 do better this time around... since OXR in top100 !!!!


----------



## Fugazi (31 January 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I'm all signed up and raring to go......

Been lurking here for a week or so. Excellent forum. Lots of talk here about trading to a plan. Well I have a plan to start trading. My only previous brush with the stockmarket was an outrageously ill advised IPO on the LSE (I'm a Pom who had the good sense to move to Brisbane) hence the sign-on name. That sowed the seeds of interest though, and now I intend to spend 6 months to a year 'pretending' until I am familiar with the Aussie markets.

The ASX game looks like the perfect medium for a completely clueless newbie like myself.

Anyway, hi to everyone, and back to lurking till I can think of something remotely intelligent to say!!


----------



## Mouse (31 January 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

This will be my first time playing.

I'm a bit like you fugazi, looking to get some experience and learn what I can from it.  My aim will be to finish the game with at least $50,001   

cheers
Mouse


----------



## aobed (2 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi Fugazi and Mouse,  I've also signed up for the game - and like yourselves, I'm hoping to gain some experience using play money before moving into the real-deal.


----------



## emma79 (8 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi,
I'm signed up ready to have a go! Very keen, can't wait for it to start.


----------



## bullmarket (8 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Afternoon...

I've just registered for the first time as well 

I'm not a trader, but it looks like fun.....and there's even prize money involved   

I'll now have to dig up my old charting books and do a bit of revision...and get a new pencil and ruler for my charts.

See you guys in the soup 

bullmarket

ps....I suppose the ASX game is a bit like footy tipping but on steroids


----------



## Renegade (8 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi Everyone,

Long time viewer of this forum but this is the first time I've posted anything so it's good to get the first one under the belt. 
Like you all I'm a newbie to the stockmarket, I've signed up for the Stockmarket Game as I think it is a good opportunity to test the waters before I jump into the market and use real hard earned cash. I've been reading books, Stockmarket & Shares related websites and reading the threads through this forum and the common theme throughout these media's has been having a Plan and sticking to it, so I think this game will allow us try different methods and ideas and put a plan together.

Cheers
Renegade


----------



## bullmarket (8 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I usually suggest to anyone that asks, and sometimes even to those that don't ask , to try paper trading before commiting hard earned cash to the stock market especially if they intend to trade as opposed to invest.

The ASX game looks like a well structured environment to paper trade while at the same time having some fun.   Although one of the draw backs of paper trading is that you are not under the same 'emotional stress' when making buy/sell decisions using pretend money, I think the ASX game is probably the closest you can get to the 'real thing' emotionally since there are others playing as well and I suppose most will have a look occasionally at how others are going in comparison to them which could simulate some stress/competition for those participating.

At the very least I think the ASX game is a good way to test and fine tune trading plans.

I've always been an investor who uses charting to help time buying/selling points and so I can't see myself sitting at my pc everyday playing the game, but it should be fun and challenging since I don't see too many real bargains overall. ( I think we're limited to 100 stocks and we can't short stocks)

Anyway, have fun with it everyone 

bullmarket


----------



## Milk Man (8 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Im in. Hope you guys like losin'.


----------



## Mouse (8 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

That sounds like a challenge MilkMan!!

Maybe at the end of the game we can all post how much we finished with and see if someone can beat Milk Man    

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Milk Man (8 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Wouldnt be that hard; see footer message. Not that good at stock tipping here either. Ive got a pretty good system though.


----------



## bullmarket (9 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Watchlists are set up

Dusted off charting books and trading plan

Sharpened pencil and got a new ruler

Bulk order of coffee and bikkies scheduled to arrive on 23/2 

LET THE GAMES BEGIN....!!!!!


----------



## StockyBailx (9 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've just registered to play the ASX sharemarket game, and thought I'd ask to see if anyone else is going to play?
> 
> ...




*Stocky Bailz* 

 Thanks, for the advice MOUSE, I couldn't nock back that link, a total frill seekers opertunity to prove him/herself in todays market full of golden Ideas and oppertunity. To all those involved stay down and groovy, Please exspect to be taught a lesson or two. I know I will.   MILK-MAN all the best, watch out for BULLMARKET and RENAGADE sounds like ther've done there home work and MOUSE i'll see your $50'001. Raise you's all the best of luck.

Happy Days

STOCKY BAILZ. :goodnight


----------



## aleks (11 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi, I just signed up for the game and on this forum, wouldn't have a clue what to buy, what are shares?   

Keen to learn a little, might try my luck with woolies and stgeorge.

Alex.


----------



## bullmarket (16 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Just a quick reminder 

Only a week to go if you're thinking of playing the ASX share market game.

I think registration closes on 22/2 so if you want to register click here 

looks like fun .....and it's a good opportunity to paper trade and test strategies

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Mouse (16 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Yup,

And don't forget Bullmarket has plenty of coffee and bikkies so we're all heading to his place   

cheers
Mouse


----------



## bullmarket (16 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

mouse


----------



## b15h (16 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

yeah i just registered for the ASX game. i was in the last one and finished 1401 out of 17104 nationally and my ranking peeked at 92nd in the state at one stage which i was very happy with as i consider myself a newbie. a good confidence booster. its a great way to paper trade as you can't change your results and have to deal with the consequences of any bad trades.

---B15h---


----------



## bullmarket (17 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

hi b15h 



			
				b15h said:
			
		

> yeah i just registered for the ASX game. i was in the last one and finished 1401 out of 17104 nationally and my ranking peeked at 92nd in the state at one stage which i was very happy with as i consider myself a newbie. a good confidence booster. its a great way to paper trade as you can't change your results and have to deal with the consequences of any bad trades.
> 
> ---B15h---




Well done on finishing in the top 10%.

I haven't played before and as I am an investor and not a trader my first goal will be to finish up with at least $50001.00  and my ultimate aim is to finish in the top 10% as well.

I doubt I'll be punching in buy/sell orders everyday though, but the game looks like fun so we'll see how we go.

I'm registered as qball1.

See you in the soup over there 

bullmarket


----------



## David123 (17 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

ok im registered as well, Good Luck to all 

cheers


----------



## tech/a (18 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Trading games are by nature teaching traders in particular "newbies" bad trading habits.

To win a trading game you need to be Risk averse,as to achieve spectacular results you need to take spectacular risk.
A great dose of luck helps as well.

While it can be fun it hardly determines good or even successful traders from failures.

Conservative capital preservation wont win competitions and Maverick trading wont determine competent traders either.

Quite possibly one great trade from a lucky(calculated)call could win as Larry Williams proved when he won spectacularly (It was a futures comp)---one trade returned 1000%.That doesnt make Larry Williams a lesser trader,he's world renowned---but I'm sure hed have a smile and glint in his eye about "That" trade.Joe Unknown could have been lucky enough to make the same trade.

Very good traders could also enter a competition and never connect with a trade or trades which lead to massive wins.
While a very good trader could win so also could a very bad one.

Ever heard of the SAME trader winning 2 competitions???

Successful trading isnt about singular spectacular profit (when it comes it is fantastic) but about consistant year after year solid return on capital invested.Anyone and most do--can have a great trade week month or year.
Few can be genuinely happy with the financial change in their lives that their trading makes.

I've hit a hole in one but I'm a pretty average golfer.
I picked the Trifecter for the Melbourne Cup this year but I'm no Bart Cummings.
I also won $17,500 at Blackjack once---and that doesnt make me a Kerry Packer either.


Now before I'm challenged to enter (I'll get in first).
I trade for profit not for fun.
Its part of business.
The way I trade (in part) is public knowledge with 3.5 yrs of trading recorded.

Enjoy your learning process.
It can certaintly be of assistance if you know what to look for.


----------



## tarnor (18 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I have a friend who only started in the market last year. Hes done alright got one stock that he has ridden for a while and is happy to sit on his profits hes not experienced in trading at all but he came something like 5th in his state in the last share market game..  I think most of his profit was on a takeover rumour on a forum which turned out to be true...

So you just never know you could very well win... and then after you get that pissy prize money you can go head first into the market undercapitalised and cocky as  

I signed up for a bit of fun too.. i guess they're not offering shorts?


----------



## bullmarket (19 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

hi tarnor



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> I have a friend who only started in the market last year. Hes done alright got one stock that he has ridden for a while and is happy to sit on his profits hes not experienced in trading at all but he came something like 5th in his state in the last share market game..  I think most of his profit was on a takeover rumour on a forum which turned out to be true...
> 
> So you just never know you could very well win... and then after you get that pissy prize money you can go head first into the market undercapitalised and cocky as
> 
> I signed up for a bit of fun too.. i guess they're not offering shorts?




No you can't short stocks in the upcoming game. This is the first time I'll be playing and so I don't know what they did in past games.

Also, in the latest game we are limited to the S&P ASX100 stocks for trading. I think this is a good idea as it takes out at least some of the 'luck' aspect to winning as you won't have a punter taking a stab at say a 1c stock which then shoots to 20c+ or whatever for some reason.  

Sure, even with ASX100 stocks there could be unexpected good news like take-overs just as their could be unexpected bad news.  This will happen whether one is paper trading, playing a trading game or trading/investing in real time using real funds.

I am retired now and so am only playing for a bit of fun   I still think the ASX game is a good way to test trading strategies in a controlled environment while having some fun. The only difference in the ASX game is that you can't 'cheat'  like you could if paper trading privately and you are limited to ASX100 stocks which is a good idea imo for the reason I expressed above.

See you in the soup over there 

bullmarket


----------



## Fugazi (20 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

While I agree with Tech/a's comments above, I think it depends how you look at the game. I am a complete newbie and to be honest will be happy to come away with any kind of profit. I see it as a true learning excercise rather than a competition. My aims are to learn my way around the basics, and if by the end of the game I am making rational stock choices based on some sensible set of criteria instead of taking random punts, then I will have achieved my goal and will start using real money.


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Fugazi.

Used in that way it could have some benefit.
As I have said before trade live on a board like here and you'll be able to learn far more from the input of others than you will "Competing" against others.
Those watching will keep you honest and at the same time may see things you may not have seen, be able to give you suggestions and you can watch the results unfold.


----------



## bullmarket (20 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Only 3 sleeps to go now..!!!!  :jump: 

I went out this morning to buy a few months supply of graph paper and a new ruler and pencil so I can draw some charts   

hmmmm....bulk coffee and bikkies have been ordered......wonder what else I might need   

anyway......LET THE GAMES BEGIN...!!!


----------



## Julia (21 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Only 3 sleeps to go now..!!!!  :jump:
> 
> I went out this morning to buy a few months supply of graph paper and a new ruler and pencil so I can draw some charts
> 
> ...




Hope you're still so excited at the end!

Julia


----------



## bullmarket (21 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi Julia

don't mind me....I'm just mucking around...

I doubt I'll be playing everyday....my aim will be just to have some fun and finish in front.  If I can finish in the top 10% that would be a bonus.

cheers


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Yes I'll be looking at working on my trading plan. Starts tomorrow.

Good luck everyone. Meeting at bullmarket's at open of the exchange. BYO laptop and chairs.

Just letting you all know that Duckman#72 is going undercover for the big game.....but.....if by chance you see.......BMX Man#72 out in front (or up the rear) you will know who he is!!


----------



## bullmarket (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Yes I'll be looking at working on my trading plan. Starts tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Meeting at bullmarket's at open of the exchange. BYO laptop and chairs.
> 
> Just letting you all know that Duckman#72 is going undercover for the big game.....but.....if by chance you see.......BMX Man#72 out in front (or up the rear) you will know who he is!!




and don't forget your sunscreen   

see you in the soup


----------



## Mouse (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Woohooo, got the $50,000 in my account there.  

Good luck everyone.    

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Renegade (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

 LET THE GAMES BEGIN


----------



## clowboy (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I would be interested to know hoe people are going to aproach this game.

Who is going to invest so to speak and who is going to trade?

I mean this more as a volume of trades thing than an investment aproach.

Ie you may invest on a tech perspective and have 20 trades over the game or you may invest fudumentally with 20 trades over the game or you may trade with 100 trades over the game.

Thanx (I don't think you can add a poll to someone elses thread, maybee I should start a new one if there is enuff ppl).


----------



## Mouse (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi clowboy,

I'm working on my strategy as I go, but the plan at the moment is to have about half in short term trades, and half in shares that I most likely wont touch unless necessary.

If I try and do to much with the game I'll go nuts trying to watch both it and my real portfolio which is mainly long term trades.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## professor_frink (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> I would be interested to know hoe people are going to aproach this game.
> 
> Who is going to invest so to speak and who is going to trade?
> 
> ...




frinky's in the game!! gunna be trading constantly so watch for me to finish somewhere near the bottom!  
although if I could only play with options instead of normal shares..............
 :swear:


----------



## bullmarket (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi clowboy 

I'm just having a bit fun in this game....I can't see myself staring at flickering numbers on watchlists all day so I doubt I'll be playing everyday.

I stuck my big toe in this morning and bought two stocks - just had a quick check a few mins ago - 1 up, 1 down and down $15 overall atm   

But mrs bullmarket says she wants to have a go sometimes as well, so who knows what will happen   

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## bullmarket (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

well....it's been a fun day 

finished up a respectable, for me at least, $209.30 after brokerage after day 1   

I know one thing for sure - there is no way I can do this day in day out for another 16 weeks but it's great fun while playing.  I definitely don't have the temperament to be a day trader, so best wishes and good luck to those who are   My main aim, like everyone else I guess, is to finish infront and if I can get in the top 10% that will be a bonus.

see you guys and whoever else is playing in the soup....

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Mouse (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hey bullmarket,

I ended the day with $50,238, so I'm happy. 

Won't be able to play tomorrow cause I'm off to do girly things   

cheers
Mouse


----------



## professor_frink (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

nice work bullmarket, that'll put you on track for a pretty good yearly return if you keep that up!  

I loaded my portfolio up this morning, only to watch most of my days returns slip away by the end of the day    

oh well, not to worry. should listen to my grandma, she's always carrying on about watching pots boil and stuff like that.


----------



## Strw23 (23 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hello All
Day 1 down. End of day total  $50,210.40. I plan on using a weekly system and checking mine each Friday. Good luck to all.

Scott


----------



## StockyBailx (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

   "Bowled a couple over yesterday found'm few and far between! 
So I hope ya's ain't gunner,  'catch me'-----out!

Got stuck into the ASX 100 early last night, thought they were level pegged, so I made a few adjustments and put a bit of a spin on things. Thought it was big googly and I hope it wasn,t the wrong'in.... Personally after that eposode It might be best to put a bit of speed on things tomorrow!

Anyway after a big day in the field, I tryed to polish off the best I can, but I still think that all those that were unsundrie will not be able to get away with it next time.

All the best to all you punters, think of me when the ball breaks though the resistance and the bails go flying.


*StockyBailz*


----------



## aleks (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

If only I could buy high risk shares like flight centre and JB hifi   

I'm already down $400 hahaha.


----------



## professor_frink (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

ha! no need for high risk stuff when gold ol' bhp can punish you so quickly :swear: 
 some professor I am- getting punished on that one.
 lucky I had ost otherwise frinky would be out of the game on the 2nd day.


----------



## aleks (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				professor_frink said:
			
		

> ha! no need for high risk stuff when gold ol' bhp can punish you so quickly :swear:
> some professor I am- getting punished on that one.
> lucky I had ost otherwise frinky would be out of the game on the 2nd day.




I thought BHP was a good price this morning when it dropped 40c, bought 500 shares and it droppped another 20


----------



## bullmarket (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Tough day at the office today. 

I'm still in front after day 2  but by just under $100 now   

I'm only holding 1 x ~$8k parcel atm so there is plenty of dry powder in the keg for next week.

Hopefully I'll get the hang of this trading thing one day   

Have a good weekend everyone and see you in the soup next week 

bullmarket


----------



## tarnor (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

well i forgot it started so only got in today.. up 200 so far.. its a little annoying that u have to diversify thats not much fun .  .30$ brokerage on  10k with bluechips make it pretty hard to day trade effectively.. not that i got time to watch it that much anyway.


----------



## Mouse (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hiya,

I stayed out of it today.  Partly because I was going out this morning, and partly because yesterday was such a good day I was expecting a drop today.  Sold all my shares just before close yesterday.

I did try to trade once today, when DVC dropped from $3.60 at close yesterday to $3.10 at open today.  The trade wouldn't go through though ... some cookie problem on my computer I think.  If it had have worked I would have been over $1000 up, but darnit it didn't.

So my current total is still $50,238 same as yesterday close.

cheers
Mouse ... working on cookie problems over the weekend!!!


----------



## professor_frink (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

terrible, terrible day. I hate the stockmarket! my stockmarket game a/c is down
 
my real money a/c is down alot more   
my wallet is empty because I had to by some beer to drown my sorrows 
on the plus side my fridge is full of beer  
what kind of professor am I????
lucky I'm up alot over the last couple of months or I'd have to consider myself a complete failure and go get a job!
jobs are bad mm'kay!


----------



## bullmarket (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi prof

Like your style.....I'm only up beer money atm and so I might join you and stock up the fridge as well with 2-3 slabs before that disappears   

Mrs bullmarket says she wants to have a go at this sharemarket game as well and so I said we can have $25k each   and see how we go. 

It's all good fun though 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Strw23 (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hello All, bad day for me to. Went from being up $200 yesterday to down $400.00 today. Oh well will see what next week brings.

Scott


----------



## aleks (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

BHP, need a say more   

Stgeorge was pretty stable 29.77 closing at 29.94

I'm down $600 after today


----------



## clowboy (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

go NCM go...ha ha ha


Bullmarket can you not both open an account?

Prob a rule of only one entrant per IP address or some crap I guess?


----------



## David123 (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Leader of national pack is  sirius business, TAS  $51,608.06..

Up 1600 odd bucks already 

Me hasnt started trading yet, cant find time atm

Cheers


----------



## Duckman#72 (24 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				David123 said:
			
		

> Me hasnt started trading yet, cant find time atm
> 
> Cheers




Yes - I know where you are coming from.

Duckman


----------



## aleks (25 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> go NCM go...ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Bullmarket can you not both open an account?
> ...




bloody New Crest, was up 21.40 from 21.15 then wont down to 20.90? that hurt 

day trading is impossible with transaction limits and $30 brockerage fees


----------



## bullmarket (25 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi clowboy



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> go NCM go...ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Bullmarket can you not both open an account?
> ...




Registration for the game closed on Feb 21.

hmmmmmm......a bit of trivia.......they haven't updated the overall stats for Feb 24 yet but after Day 1 (Feb 23) only 23.57% of the 5320 that began trading were in profit..!!!  

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## professor_frink (25 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

that figure of 23% surprised me too, especially as it was an up day. I think the asx may have had a few quirks in their ranking system- I was up $150 on the first day and my portfolio showed that, but in the rankings section I had lost $350  
I seem to be using that confused smilie alot these days, even in normal intermanet emails to friends  
maybe my brain is broken!!
well that's what mrs frink says anyway.

p.s  now all my beer is gone.
p.p.s and I have a headache.


----------



## jimbarmather (25 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Bullmarket,
It's still open 
I joined yesterday
Barbara


----------



## StockyBailx (26 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

   Well things certianly speeded up on Friday as I promised my self, got stuck into the field early and didn't have much time for a bat. Dispite only having half a day to make sum runs I can still be happy that Stocks like BHP, CSL didn't get me down because I bowled'm out early along with sum other mistackable sundries, that could of got away with it. So all in all my fielding aproach really worked, and the pace attack was effective.

After all that brilliant fielding, I had a bit of time to prepare my batting line up. All in all me batting line up looks promising and we should be in for a good day cum Monday to make a few good runs, to help us get on top of the series. Although still alot of home work to be done.

Anyway after all  that excitment me and the lads along with a case of beer, have a few things to dwell on over the weekend. After siting the score card and hearing that 'Serious Biusness' has taken control on top of the leaders board, it has got us thinnking and we can't afford to spill any. All though we still have reasons to celabrate, after siting that we made the 'local 5', witch gives us a bit of ensentive to move along to the 'Top 5'.   

happy trading to you all and have a good weekend?   

*StockyBailz*

  Time for that Foster's!


----------



## Strw23 (26 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



> Originally Posted by StockyBailz
> 
> All though we still have reasons to celabrate, after siting that we made the 'local 5', witch gives us a bit of ensentive to move along to the 'Top 5'.




StockyBailz

You always make the local 5 no matter how you are doing. That is what the local 5 is, your position in the entire field and the 2 people on either side. It is annoying though to see that the rankings dont update until after the market has opened on the next trading day, as the results shown are from the first day of trading and not cuurent.

Scott


----------



## StockyBailx (26 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

  Back again.... after a couple of beers and contemplating on the situation, 'Lefty' suggested that we should only report in once a week, proberly Friday. 'Big Dick' 'Richy' and I both agreed, seeming as you guys are doing such a good job keeping the forum alive. And 'Scrub' thinks we should only intervene if someone makes a crack at us or we have something really special and important to say!

Holding off on all bets.

*Stockybailz.*


----------



## StockyBailx (26 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

scotty,

Thanks for that scotty, now we know why the beers are getting warmer. we all agree that we must be getting our hopes up and we must try harder. personally I think 'Hard On' has been getting a bit soft in his old age. Not to worry Scotty we will take your information and possible advice well in hand.  'thankyou'

*Stockybailz*


----------



## bullmarket (26 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

thanks jimbarmather



			
				jimbarmather said:
			
		

> Bullmarket,
> It's still open
> I joined yesterday
> Barbara




but when I go to this site  it says registrations are now closed 

Anyway, hopefully two heads will be better than one   

bullmarket


----------



## aleks (27 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

made $650 today but I'm still down 200, haha


----------



## bullmarket (27 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Dear diary 

Day 3 and we're still holding our heads above water overall - but by only about $140 atm   this trading's a mug's game   

Bought TEN and FXJ at open this morning  - will just let things ride for a day or so and see what happens. Holding APN, FXJ, TEN atm


----------



## Mouse (27 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I made a whole $35 today, so am sitting on $50,273.  I'm trying to work out how they sort out dividend payments, so am holding TAH and BSL overnight as an experiment... purely as a game strategy.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## lesm (27 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Dividends are credited to your account on the morning that the company goes ex div


----------



## Mouse (27 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Thanks lesm

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Mouse (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

The experiment on holding shares for their dividends overnight worked.  I went to bed with a portfolio of $50,273 and when I checked my portfolio this morning it was $50,988.  A gain of $715 overnight.

Shame the real world doesn't work the same way    

cheers
Mouse


----------



## bullmarket (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Morning everyone 

Anybody else experiencing problems with orders not being executed when they should be on the ASX share market game ?

This morning I was explaining to mrs bullmarket how the pre-open auction works and the concept behind the IAP.  She then placed an order to buy X number of ORG at $2.91.

With ORG opening at $2.90 her order should have been executed at $2.90.  I also see in the course of sales that ORG has traded at $2.90 on 2-3 occasions up to 10:40 and yet her buy order at $2.91 is still pending as we speak.

I've placed a few buy/sell orders prior to the market open last Thursday and yesterday and they all went through without problems  

I've sent an email to the game's coordinator about this query.

Looks like I'll have to set up my own spreadsheet to keep track of our trades and portfolio size if the ASX game's record keeping and execution of legitimate trades is unreliable.   

Just as well we are playing with funny money and not real money   

Anyone else experiencing similar problems? 

cheers

bullmarket 

*Update*

just got this auto-reply from the ASX share game:



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your email - a member of the Sharemarket Game team will respond within the next 72 hours.
> 
> ...




72 hours..!!!!! (that's up to 3 days)


----------



## Mouse (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hey bullmarket,

I had the same problem when I tried to trade DVC the other day.  

If you go to the FAQ part of the game site they give you another webpage that you can log on from to help with these problems.

In my case, I deleted all my cookies etc over the weekend and haven't had a problem since .. touch wood.

Oh .. and while I'm here ... those dividend ones I did so well on, have gone back down ... bah humbug 

cheers
Mouse

Editted to add ... heres the link to the answer https://www9.asx.com.au/Smg/CharityHelp#orders


----------



## bullmarket (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Thanks for the tip Mouse 



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> Hey bullmarket,
> 
> I had the same problem when I tried to trade DVC the other day.
> 
> ...





I looked through the FAQ but didn't see the reference to that web page.  I'll go have a look, but I routinely delete all cookies and temporary internet files every time before shutting down my PC and so there shouldn't have been any cookies or temporary internet files (or very few at the most) when I logged onto the ASX game this morning   

Re the dividends you received: well done  - but I assume you are aware that stocks will normally drop about the dividend amount at the opening on ex-dividend dates before the prevailing overall trend leading up to the ex-div resumes.

Good luck in the ASX game - we're having a reasonably good day so far and it would have been even better had the ORG order gone through for mrs b.

We're about $330 up overall as we speak.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## bullmarket (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Please ignore all the jibberish posted earlier   

We just twigged why our order didn't go through   

$2.91 should have been $6.91   

oh dear..!!!!!!.......   

I'm getting too old for this...!!!



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Morning everyone
> 
> Anybody else experiencing problems with orders not being executed when they should be on the ASX share market game ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mouse (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

"Re the dividends you received: well done  - but I assume you are aware that stocks will normally drop about the dividend amount at the opening on ex-dividend dates before the prevailing overall trend leading up to the ex-div resumes."

I knew they dropped, I just didn't realise it was on opening  

Will add that to the things I am learning.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## bullmarket (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Please ignore all the jibberish posted earlier
> 
> We just twigged why our order didn't go through
> 
> ...




I've sent an apologetic email to the ASX and blamed mrs b.   

(hope she doesn't read this post   )

cheers and see you in the soup..

bullmarket


----------



## bullmarket (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I'm slowly getting used to the fact that the value of my portfolio in the share market game does not include brokerage...  

In my personal 'real' portfolio manager spreadsheet I calculate the nett value of each holding (nett of brokerage), which is what I prefer to see, and hence the nett value of my portfolio after brokerage.

We locked in a profit from our APN holding today and promptly watched our portfolio drop in value by $30 (brokerage) 

Anyway, just in case there is anyone else out there who prefers to automatically calculate the nett value (after brokerage) of their real holdings and is not quite sure how to do it in Excel, below is a quick and dirty screen dump of a demo.  Basically, you set up a table of your broker's brokerage rates and then use that table in a *vlookup* command to calculate the after brokerage value of the holding.  So every time you enter the current share price cell G7, the nett value of that holding is recalculated in cell H7.

For display purposes I've pasted the actual formula in cell H7 in cell B4 but the Excel online help will give more details and examples of the vlookup syntax.

So whenever your broker changes their brokerage rates all you have to do is enter the new rates in the rates table and all the nett values of your holdings are automatically recalculated using the new brokerage rates.

In this demo, 
For trades less than $10k the brokerage = $19.95.
For trades between $10k - $25k the brokerage = $29.95  
For trades greater than $25k the brokerage = 0.1199% of the gross value.

Hope this helps someone.

cheers

bullmarket 

ps...after close today we're about $355 infront overall....not setting the world on fire but our heads are above water


----------



## Prospector (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Wow, have done nothing today and improved my ranking by 5000 places!  Did anyone else get an email from the ASX today which read like this:

Don't be caught napping, our Game leaders have made 5% on their portfolios in just a couple of days.

Check the education resources on the ASX and Westpac Broking websites to help get you started.

Thought it a little cheeky myself!  I just dont have the time to sit and watch


----------



## Julia (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				Prospector said:
			
		

> Wow, have done nothing today and improved my ranking by 5000 places!  Did anyone else get an email from the ASX today which read like this:
> 
> Don't be caught napping, our Game leaders have made 5% on their portfolios in just a couple of days.
> 
> ...




Hi Prospector:

Yes, had the exact same experience which seemed all the more amusing to me since - although I registered some time ago thinking I might want to play - subsequently decided I couldn't be bothered and did nothing more about it.
So I've not placed a single order yet I received the email saying how much my ranking had improved.  I guess all it takes is for others in the game to achieve negative results and therefore by doing nothing your ranking becomes higher.  Is there a lesson in this for those who rubbish the idea of relatively passive long term buy and hold investing??!!!

Julia


----------



## Julia (28 February 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Please ignore all the jibberish posted earlier
> 
> We just twigged why our order didn't go through
> 
> ...



Gidday bullmarket:

That is really funny.  Good on you for going public with the sort of thing I'm sure all of us have done more than once.

Good luck

Julia


----------



## bullmarket (1 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

no problem julia 

:iagree: - I'm sure most if not everyone has made a typo at some stage when placing orders.  But in this case it took a long time for the penny to drop   

have a nice day 

bullmarket


----------



## bullmarket (1 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Good afternoon everyone 

I haven't logged onto the ASX Game yet today and seeing what the market did today I'm now too scared to log on and have a look   

oh dear....


----------



## Mouse (1 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Don't worry bullmarket,

You can't have done as bad as me!!!  Those 2 I bought for the dividends cost me dearly ... I think I better sit down with a pencil and paper tonight and write out 1000 times "I must not try for the quick money".    

cheers
Mouse


----------



## bullmarket (1 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi Mouse  

I still haven't logged on to have a look....not game after seeing the closing prices   

I think at best I'll be just slightly ahead but most likely down a bit   

Will have a look in the morning 

Good luck in the game   I'm just glad I don't trade for a living...!!!!   Investing is much less stressful and time consuming when compared to trading..

bullmarket


----------



## StockyBailx (6 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

 Hello every one and sharemarket game punters alike. Stocky Bailz for a report on how things are go'ing, so far with my gaming bundle. Firstly after reading sum of the other threads, it sounds like most of you's coping the same fate. people like Bullmarket for instance, it sounds like he's up the clapper's.

   Any way the stockybailz score as so far, has not turned out as exspected. I went into the week full of hope and good intenstions only to be demoralized, by a wet pitch and bad weather. Without much more than a clue, my batting line up was bowled out early, forcing an unprecidated fielding performance, that could only keep me just above average. :swear: 

   StockyBailz, CEO Big Boss Share Market, suggest I enforce a more favouratable batting line up, and just 'Ride the Storm', because buying and selling is costing me to many wickets at such a crusial time, and maybe i'll get a few other the boundry this week or month.  So over all a bit pissed of with it all and, the way that the ASX 100 is acting to go inside with the ordinary's.  I do say, 'A Damn shame that'

*Stocybailz*   :goodnight


----------



## Mouse (6 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Bah humbug ... you could have asked on a day I was going well!!!   

I was up $430 at the end of last week, but lost it today.  My own fault, when I looked at the market this morning I thought to myself that I should go and read a book ... but instead I traded and lost.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Adrian. (6 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

National performance summary
Your portfolio value was: 	$51,718.04
Total number of ranked players: 	14761
Your ranking was: 	215
Average player value: 	$50,018.72

I'm pretty happy with my performance at the moment.


----------



## Fugazi (7 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Well, I went into this thing to learn, and I've certainly learnt one thing.

I don't have the free time at the moment to trade actively.

The week before the game started I was frantically reading everything I could lay my hands on and making big plans. I made 2 trades, got called into the office and havent been back to the game since.

I can see a vicious circle ahead of me. I'm interested in trading so I can take a bit more control of my time/life, the old work smarter not harder adage, but I'm working so hard I don't have time to learn how to trade  

Ho Hum...

At least I'm still 50 bucks up


----------



## StockyBailx (11 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game/What the HAY!*

 *WHAT THE HAY!*  I'll tell you's, what a real piss up!  I'm having a ball and i swear theres one missing. I think i'm Hitla and its all over the bathroom floor, lick spag-etti. (very depressing)

What a far  $*^#@! up so far , I mean seriously not getting any. And whats pissing me off the most is that most of the stocks I really like and are in tha ASX 100 are not in the pissy Westpac Broker game list and I can't place them. Stocks such as TOL, HDF and a couple of over bull tamed stocks, with a lot of promise for cold hard cash$ knocking at me back door. And I'm Not Knocking it.

I understand my faults, and I do notice the pitch is starting to dry up a bit.   

Harry Shirbib, once said 'you win sum you lose sum and F*%^#@ do you lose sum!! I must agree- But Nar- I'm really not that big'a twit between the ears, seriously tea'd off, with my  performance and I couldn't play golf if you payed me.  :swear: 

Ou reviou, everyone have a nice life in Fance when I WIN!

*StockyBailz* 

____________Nits and Didlie Swat!    :goodnight


----------



## David123 (12 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

National performance (at close 09/03) 
National leader $54,622.97 
National average $49,846.12 



The average has lost money so far.


Cheers


----------



## afton (13 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I came in late and the reg is now closed.  :-(
Is there any other sharemarket game in Australia aside from this one?


----------



## StockyBailx (13 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Yo'  *David* 

Go's to show it's still anybody's game!  

I only hope I can steady the boat, and leave it in full forward,- when we make our  mistakes the leaders jump ahead. Although I must say conditions have improved and I think the riddle may have passed me buy. 

If I stay on course all is well!   

*Afton* , Good Afternoon, sounds like you missed the boat, and rolled out of bed late. I think there's still a game up for grabs for school go'ers at ASX homepage: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/myasx/login.do   Make sure you Register and login, although I think you may have just missed that ferrie as well. If that true, I'm sorry to hear about it, but stick around that site for the next one. Unless you already know about all this, of course.    


*Stock'ie'Bailz* 

_________Lets Rock'n'Roll.


----------



## lesm (14 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Just thought I would throw in a current status, as it appears to have gone quiet here.

National performance (at close 13/03) 
National leader $54,929.37 
National average $50,536.70 

Your ranking (at close 13/03)  
National ranking 818 of 15668 
State ranking 306 of 5859 

After an interesting/rushed start, slowly moving forward. Still a long way to go, but it's not over until the fat lady sings.

Cheers


----------



## David123 (14 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Yay im in the list  

cheers


----------



## lesm (15 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				David123 said:
			
		

> Yay im in the list
> 
> cheers




Congrats David.


National performance (at close 14/03) 
National leader $55,174.07 
National average $50,449.37 

Your ranking (at close 14/03)  
National ranking 344 of 15729 
State ranking 140 of 5875 


As we all know, it's just as easy to go backwards, as it is to go forward.


----------



## StockyBailx (16 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

 

Alan Border, Boony, Chappells, Waugh Brothers, Ponting, Dough Walters, Slater, they all got nothing on me not even you (Greg Richie) Where's the Dunnie Bunny?    


*Stock'ie'Bailz*    :goodnight


----------



## aobed (17 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Just to prove the concept of beginners luck:

National performance (at close 16/03) 
National leader $56,215.50 
National average $50,922.25 
Your ranking (at close 16/03)  
National ranking 90 of 15831 
State ranking 18 of 2965 

I can't believe it!


----------



## aleks (17 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> As we all know, it's just as easy to go backwards, as it is to go forward.




I was down $1800 last week nearly ranked last, a few hundred short but have managed to get that back and just out of the red.

If only I can make another $1800 next week


----------



## bullmarket (21 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Morning everyone 

Just logged in to the sharemarket game to see how we've been going in the last week or so.

Mrs bullmarket's 4 stocks are showing a nett profit and my 3 are showing a slight profit as well.

We're a tad above the national average of $51,283.00 atm 

It's all good fun and we're just letting things slide and see where we end up at the end of the comp. 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## lesm (21 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Latest update:

National performance (at close 20/03) 
National leader $57,383.43 
National average $51,253.24 

Your ranking (at close 20/03)  
National ranking 383 of 15972 
State ranking 139 of 5968

Good to see a couple of players dropping in. A few names on the national leader board are familiar from the forum.

Keep smiling.

Cheers.


----------



## michael_selway (21 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Latest update:
> 
> National performance (at close 20/03)
> National leader $57,383.43
> ...




Dude im in, havent sold anything yet

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $55,506.10 

See details 
National performance (at close 20/03) 
National leader $57,383.43 
National average $51,253.24 
Your ranking (at close 20/03)  
National ranking 32 of 15972 
State ranking 15 of 5968


----------



## michael_selway (22 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> Dude im in, havent sold anything yet
> 
> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total $55,506.10
> ...




Still havent sold any yet!

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $55,444.10 

National performance (at close 21/03) 
National leader $57,452.65 
National average $51,192.57 
Your ranking (at close 21/03)  
National ranking 27 of 16008 
State ranking 13 of 5984


----------



## lesm (22 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Michael,

Good to see that you are doing so well.

Keep up the good work.

Still slowly moving forward myself. 

Will be happy to finish in the top 5 - 10%, but still a long way to go.

National performance (at close 21/03) 
National leader $57,452.65 
National average $51,192.57 

Your ranking (at close 21/03)  
National ranking 366 of 16008 
State ranking 127 of 5984


----------



## MAJER (22 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

WELL  AM SINCE 2 WEEKS IN THE GAME AND REDUCED MY RANKING FROM 3855 TO 536 JUST BY FOLLOW THESE COMPANIES

ZINIFEX , CSR , BHP , MGQ , ORI , FXJ

MY ADVICE IS TO COLLECT UR PROFITS EACH WEEK SO U CAN GET GOOD LEVEL IN THE GAME .

GOOD LUCK


----------



## lesm (23 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Still moving forward.

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $54,316.48 

National performance (at close 22/03) 
National leader $57,315.49 
National average $51,368.93 

Your ranking (at close 22/03)  
National ranking 219 of 16033 
State ranking 77 of 5998


----------



## michael_selway (23 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Still moving forward.
> 
> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total $54,316.48
> ...




Not bad dude!

I dropped 1 position, and havent sold yet

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $55,621.10 

National performance (at close 22/03) 
National leader $57,315.49 
National average $51,368.93 
*Your ranking (at close 22/03)  
National ranking 28 of 16033 
State ranking 13 of 5998*


----------



## lesm (24 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Good to see that you are still up there michael.

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $54,881.48 

National performance (at close 23/03) 
National leader $58,527.95 
National average $51,556.72 

Your ranking (at close 23/03)  
National ranking 170 of 16055 
State ranking 55 of 6009 


Still moving forward. Have only replaced on stock so far. A matter of staying disciplined and focussed.

cheers.


----------



## michael_selway (24 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Good to see that you are still up there michael.
> 
> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total $54,881.48
> ...




Your doing nicely yourslef, top 100 soon!

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $56,335.10 

National performance (at close 23/03) 
National leader $58,527.95 
National average $51,556.72 
*Your ranking (at close 23/03)  
National ranking 19 of 16055 
State ranking 9 of 6009 *


----------



## StockyBailx (25 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

 : 
*Stock'ie'Bro;* Only a few more miles to run, keep steam'in, I hear Stock'ie'Bailz, had engine problems at the the start of the Game?
*Stock'ie'Mum;* Not to worry all's fixed now, he's happily motoring perfect sailz, says he's caught a few good waves and he shouldn't be long!
*Stock'ie'Bro;* Any chance he can catch those idiots at the top of the field?
*Stock'ie'Mum;* he ses not a problem, on a good course, shouldn't be long now!
*Stock'ie'Bro;* he need the magic HAT!
*Stock'ie'Mum;* Don't worry he's got that one and he's magic Jocks, lets just wish him all the best!
*Stock'ie'Bro;* Party Hard Stock'ie turn up that Music, Don't work to hard!
*Stock'ie'Mum;* Yes me little darling, don't forget to pick up ya price money!


*Stock'ie'Family*


----------



## lesm (27 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $54,791.98 

National performance (at close 24/03) 
National leader $59,377.03 
National average $51,555.33 

Your ranking (at close 24/03)  
National ranking 318 of 16077 
State ranking 105 of 6016


----------



## michael_selway (27 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total $54,791.98
> 
> National performance (at close 24/03)
> ...




Not too bad dude

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $56,829.10 

National performance (at close 24/03) 
National leader $59,377.03 
National average $51,555.33 
*Your ranking (at close 24/03)  
National ranking 14 of 16077 
State ranking 6 of 6016 *


----------



## Adrian. (27 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Your current portfolio (live)
Portfolio total 	$55,487.54

National performance (at close 24/03)
National leader 	$59,377.03
National average 	$51,555.33

National ranking 	189 of 16077
State ranking 	58 of 6016


----------



## michael_selway (28 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				Adrian. said:
			
		

> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total 	$55,487.54
> 
> National performance (at close 24/03)
> ...




Has today been updated?

thx

MS


----------



## lesm (28 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Michael,

They still haven't updated the rankings as of close of trading yesterday.

Adrian,

Good to see you posting and that you are back up on the leader board again.

Cheers.


----------



## shaneric (28 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hmm... no updates yet  

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $56,456.58 _($55,250.38 at time of rank on 24/03)_

National performance (at close 24/03) 
National leader $59,377.03 
National average $51,555.33 

National ranking 144 of 16077 
State ranking 48 of 6016


----------



## michael_selway (28 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				shaneric said:
			
		

> Hmm... no updates yet
> 
> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total $56,456.58 _($55,250.38 at time of rank on 24/03)_
> ...




Just updated i think

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $58,287.10 

National performance (at close 27/03) 
National leader $60,958.79 
National average $52,113.20 
*Your ranking (at close 27/03)  
National ranking 33 of 16104 
State ranking 13 of 6029*


----------



## lesm (28 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Just recently updated:

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $55,760.73 (_actual closing total yesterday $55,580.73_)

National performance (at close 27/03) 
National leader $60,958.79 
National average $52,113.20 

Your ranking (at close 27/03)  
National ranking 306 of 16104 
State ranking 99 of 6029 

Good luck to all!


----------



## shaneric (28 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Yep, all better now 

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $57,369.43 ($56,456.58 closing total)

National performance (at close 27/03) 
National leader $60,958.79 
National average $52,113.20 

Your ranking (at close 27/03)  
National ranking 107 of 16104 
State ranking 35 of 6029


----------



## shaneric (29 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Yay, top 100 today  

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $57,369.43 

National performance (at close 28/03) 
National leader $61,354.09 
National average $52,051.57 

*Your ranking (at close 28/03)  
National ranking 63 of 16134 
State ranking 23 of 6039 *


----------



## tech/a (29 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

What a tremendous effort.

Those on ZFX will be clear leaders in the comp.


----------



## michael_selway (29 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				shaneric said:
			
		

> Yay, top 100 today
> 
> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total $57,369.43
> ...




**** not bad!

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $57,306.10 

National performance (at close 28/03) 
National leader $61,354.09 
National average $52,051.57 
*Your ranking (at close 28/03)  
National ranking 48 of 16134 
State ranking 21 of 6039 *


----------



## lesm (29 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $54,929.48 

National performance (at close 28/03) 
National leader $61,354.09 
National average $52,051.57 

Your ranking (at close 28/03)  
National ranking 709 of 16134 
State ranking 238 of 6039


----------



## StockyBailx (29 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

*DEAR,* : 

           "DIGZY',--DIGZY, DIGZY, DIGZY!@____Digzy, digzy?    

    :goodnight


----------



## lesm (30 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $54,819.48 

National performance (at close 29/03) 
National leader $60,985.72 
National average $52,104.69 

Your ranking (at close 29/03)  
National ranking 798 of 16153 
State ranking 272 of 6043


----------



## michael_selway (30 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total $54,819.48
> 
> National performance (at close 29/03)
> ...




Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $58,504.10 

National performance (at close 29/03) 
National leader $60,985.72 
National average $52,104.69 
*Your ranking (at close 29/03)  
National ranking 45 of 16153 
State ranking 17 of 6043 *


----------



## shaneric (30 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $58,589.93 ($56,938.13 at close)

National performance (at close 29/03) 
National leader $60,985.72 
National average $52,104.69 

*Your ranking (at close 29/03)  
National ranking 88 of 16153 
State ranking 31 of 6043 *


----------



## lesm (31 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $55,546.98 

National performance (at close 30/03) 
National leader $62,272.37 
National average $52,332.79 

Your ranking (at close 30/03)  
National ranking 715 of 16170 
State ranking 246 of 6049


----------



## shaneric (31 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Portfolio total $58,654.58 

National performance (at close 30/03) 
National leader $62,272.37 
National average $52,332.79 

*Your ranking (at close 30/03)  
National ranking 53 of 16170 
State ranking 21 of 6049 * 

I'm catching up to you michael


----------



## michael_selway (31 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				shaneric said:
			
		

> Portfolio total $58,654.58
> 
> National performance (at close 30/03)
> National leader $62,272.37
> ...




you Bastard hehe!

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $58,731.10 

National performance (at close 30/03) 
National leader $62,272.37 
National average $52,332.79 
Your ranking (at close 30/03)  
National ranking 47 of 16170 
State ranking 18 of 6049 

Do u have BHP and/or RIO?

thx

MS


----------



## shaneric (31 March 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> Do u have BHP and/or RIO?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS



Maybe... :


----------



## StockyBailx (1 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				shaneric said:
			
		

> Maybe... :




  Wouldn't be easier if you were allowed, to to just post your porfolio total and state ranking. It might save a bit of time on the teeth grinding and paper!

You better be careful down there, anyone would think that you's had a chance to catch up!

Sorry to hear about it!   

*STOCK'ie'BAILZ*


----------



## bullmarket (1 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I just had a quick look at where we're at in the sharemarket game.

Our set and forget approach of the last few weeks has got us sitting just a tad below the national average atm 

We'll be away all this coming week and so we might have to have a review  sometime after.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Mouse (1 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Finally ... after getting down to $49,500 last week I picked the right stocks this week and am up to $52,093 currently.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## shaneric (3 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				StockyBailz said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be easier if you were allowed, to to just post your porfolio total and state ranking. It might save a bit of time on the teeth grinding and paper!
> 
> You better be careful down there, anyone would think that you's had a chance to catch up!
> 
> ...




Sorry? I'm not sure I follow you...

Moved up a little  


Portfolio total $61,378.08 

Your ranking (at close 31/03)  
National ranking 27 of 16211 
State ranking 13 of 6067


----------



## clowboy (3 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Woot Woot,

Finally made it into the top 100 for the state

Ranking Player name Portfolio value 
97 numgordon  $56,340.96 
98 Sandra Carey  $56,326.28 
99 clowboy  $56,264.17 
100 goanna legs  $56,242.72 
101 madaw1  $56,238.99


----------



## michael_selway (3 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				shaneric said:
			
		

> Sorry? I'm not sure I follow you...
> 
> Moved up a little
> 
> ...




Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $60,550.10 

National performance (at close 31/03) 
National leader $63,814.27 
National average $52,655.18 
*Your ranking (at close 31/03)  
National ranking 57 of 16211 
State ranking 23 of 6067 *

Dam what do u have shaneric?

 

MS


----------



## lesm (3 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				shaneric said:
			
		

> Sorry? I'm not sure I follow you...
> 
> Moved up a little
> 
> ...





Shane good to see that you are doing so well.

Wouldn't worry too much about stocky's comments on this thread, as he hasn't made a single intelligent one yet.

Portfolio total $56,147.03 

Your ranking (at close 31/03)  
National ranking 957 of 16211 
State ranking 326 of 6067

Up in value, but down in terms of rankings.

Personally, I am using the game as an educational/training exercise and trying out a couple of new systems. Hence, it is important to follow the methodology, including maintaining focus and discipline. 

When the game is over will analyse the trades and look at potential areas for improvement of the methodology design. Diving in and out of trades incurs additional trading costs and is not necessarily a positive strategy, as you can start chasing yesterday's winners and end up with tomorrow's losers. Not hitting the exits, so this is an area that I am interested in looking at more closely.

Good luck to all, regardless of your position.

Cheers


----------



## StockyBailx (3 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Smarter than the Average bear Thank-You, pitty it must be a bit hot down there!


----------



## StockyBailx (3 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Shane good to see that you are doing so well.
> 
> Wouldn't worry too much about stocky's comments on this thread, as he hasn't made a single intelligent one yet.
> 
> ...



 
Well excuse me for breathing LESM. Just for that comment you may be excused or exspelled!
 It seems I've taught you well, Please reframe from the unintellagent comment, before you find yourself at the bottem of the barrel.  There is still time for you to make ammense.

*STOCK'ieBAILZ*

____Money means everything to me !___________


----------



## lesm (4 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Portfolio total $57,182.28 

Your ranking (at close 03/04)  
National ranking 716 of 16233 
State ranking 247 of 6072


----------



## michael_selway (4 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Portfolio total $57,182.28
> 
> Your ranking (at close 03/04)
> National ranking 716 of 16233
> State ranking 247 of 6072




Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $61,197.10 

National performance (at close 03/04) 
National leader $65,181.92 
National average $53,063.83 
*Your ranking (at close 03/04)  
National ranking 53 of 16233 
State ranking 20 of 6072 *


----------



## shaneric (4 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $61,832.18 

Your ranking (at close 03/04)  
National ranking 32 of 16233 
State ranking 12 of 6072


----------



## lesm (5 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Portfolio total $57,568.73 

National performance (at close 04/04) 
National leader $65,500.71 
National average $52,917.54 

Your ranking (at close 04/04)  
National ranking 683 of 16242 
State ranking 230 of 6073


----------



## shaneric (5 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $62,810.58 

Your ranking (at close 04/04)  
National ranking 28 of 16242 
State ranking 11 of 6073


----------



## shaneric (7 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

My best rank so far!  

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $65,386.73 

Your ranking (at close 06/04)  
National ranking 13 of 16264 
State ranking 5 of 6077


----------



## StockyBailx (9 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



			
				shaneric said:
			
		

> My best rank so far!
> 
> Your current portfolio (live)
> Portfolio total $65,386.73
> ...



 
Your Doing well Shaneric, But I think you trying to hard ! 
Take a couple of days of so I can  catch up!

Easter's here now and a little farrie told me that, during easter break the ADX/ASX goes on a little holiday as well.  Is that true?
If i can't kick butt over easter, don't know what i'm going to do.
Does the Americian exchange take a break as well meaning -NO TRADING.  

*STOCK'ie'BAILZ*


----------



## StockyBailx (16 April 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

   Good to see ya's you's all signed in over easter. 
Did ya's all have a good one, hey' *Choc*ies fo everyone!

If I had my way I think I would off burnt the bastard!
I reakon thats why they still gift rap, the black fellars?

Anyway mouse its been a bad raise, i know I'm down thier somewhere fighting for the state championship. All I need is a bit of good luck from all thase above  and I just might get there.

It's going to be difficult to win since *TOL* aint in the menu!

Thanks fo nothin.   

*STOCK'ie'BAILZ* 

-----I won't say goodnight!-----


----------



## blinkau (3 August 2006)

*ASX Sharemarket game*

The game has just started up again today and im wondering how everyone is going and what they are holding? Iv picked up RIN & WPL thinking of NCM, OXR, MBL and a few others but held back as the market was high today.

Anyone else care to share what they strategy is? or what they plan to hold


----------



## Julia (3 August 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

A friend of mine teaches Accounting at a local high school.  For the first time her class is going to play the Schools Sharemarket Game.  She, the teacher, knows absolutely nothing about the market.  Neither do the students.
It will be fascinating to compare their results with all the experienced investors and traders who are so proud of all their wisdom and techniques.

Julia


----------



## swingstar (3 August 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I think I'll stay in cash for the time being the way Europe is looking. Will be interesting to see what happens in the US tonight. 

Look at all that red.


----------



## FXST01 (28 August 2006)

*ASX stock game*

Anyone here in the current ASX stock game?  If so how are you doing?
Any hot tips?


----------



## clowboy (28 August 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

Yes,

Okay, up 4k from start with 80% of capital deployed. (hopefully be in the top 20 for state when details update tommorow morning, currently 50th).

Use it to paper trade, learn as much as you can.


----------



## TraderPro (30 August 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

Clownboy, seem seem like one of the lucky ones ...

Hot tips: Volatile Mining stocks , Coles Myer! (I don't give out "Hot Tips")


----------



## clowboy (30 August 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

Got reasonably lucky with CML, while I expected it to bounce back from it's lows at the time I bought it, I wasn't expecting the takover, but that only accounts for about 1.5k of the profits.  Not to worry though, think my luck is on the blink, down to 3.5k profits.  

It amazes me how much money some ppl make in such a short time, what with the leader on 7.5K profits so far.


----------



## FXST01 (1 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

Thats ok, any so called hot tips i get, i treat with suspicion until my reseach says otherwise.

Do you guys/girls use up all 10 trades each day?


----------



## cfd benny (3 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

My picks for the asx sharemarket game
ANZ  NCM OXR LHG (MCG -MY FAVOURITE)are starting to look good major brokers have high target prices on these. FUN is very speculative - target price of 1.70 from Austock - right on support at the moment, it could bounce.

Just found a new game and downloaded it. Different kind of setup to the others. Its an actual program just trying to learn it now. 25K cash prize Biggest game ever i reckon  free to enter

www.sharetradinggame.com.au


----------



## Julia (3 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

A friend of mine is a teacher at the local High School.  Her accounting class is participating in the Schools Game.  A couple of the kids (14 year olds who before starting knew nothing about the share market and now know only slightly more) are $2K and $3K ahead at this stage.

Are these kids lucky or are they demonstrating a precocious skill for their age and experience?

Julia


----------



## scsl (3 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is a teacher at the local High School.  Her accounting class is participating in the Schools Game.  A couple of the kids (14 year olds who before starting knew nothing about the share market and now know only slightly more) are $2K and $3K ahead at this stage.
> 
> Are these kids lucky or are they demonstrating a precocious skill for their age and experience?
> 
> Julia



Luck could play a part here. I remember following a stock tipping competition that features in The Age (Victorian newspaper) and read that a retail assistant with no experience in shares finished first ahead of an analyst and a financial planner!

But if it is skill and knowledge of the sharemarket that is allowing these students to do well, congratulations to them for starting so young.


----------



## NettAssets (4 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

It may also be the point that they have been recently taught the basics of money management and stop losses and may reinforce the point that the stock chosen has less effect on the outcome than financial skills.
 If this is the case cudoes go to the teacher

John


----------



## mlennox (4 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*



			
				cfd benny said:
			
		

> My picks for the asx sharemarket game
> ANZ  NCM OXR LHG (MCG -MY FAVOURITE)are starting to look good major brokers have high target prices on these. FUN is very speculative - target price of 1.70 from Austock - right on support at the moment, it could bounce.
> 
> Just found a new game and downloaded it. Different kind of setup to the others. Its an actual program just trying to learn it now. 25K cash prize Biggest game ever i reckon  free to enter
> ...




25k sounds good to me


----------



## Julia (4 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*



			
				NettAssets said:
			
		

> It may also be the point that they have been recently taught the basics of money management and stop losses and may reinforce the point that the stock chosen has less effect on the outcome than financial skills.
> If this is the case cudoes go to the teacher
> 
> John



Hi John,

Said teacher's own results are in more negative territory than any of her students!  She insists this is because all her focus is on the students.
Interestingly, she says it's her best class in terms of student enthusiasm - they can't wait for the market to open, so we may have some budding young traders here.

Julia


----------



## FXST01 (4 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

Has anyone been able to log on to the sharemarketgame after downloading the software?


----------



## Mouse (4 September 2006)

*Re: ASX stock game*

Hi FXST01,

I downloaded the software for the other share market game and not only couldn't log on but my computer started playing up (stopping, logging me out when the screensaver came up etc) ... so I erased it.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RichKid (5 September 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I've just merged the last few posts from the separate thread they were in into this existing thread on the ASX game, please check other ASX share game threads and post in an existing thread rather than creating a new one. The moderators will be tidying up these multiple ASX game threads so please use the search function if you can't find something you saw before. 

btw, that Sonray share game looks interesting, I wonder if there are any catches? Will post more in the appropriate thread.


----------



## rub92me (5 September 2006)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

All, please be wary about these sharemarket games and check first whether they are from a reputable source. Could be a good vehicle for a Trojan Horse/ key logger scheme imo. Remember, if something sounds too good to be true, it probably is...


----------

